# Graubaer's Boker and Ivan



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Wow, Ivan is smooth at catching a dog!
Bruiser's brother!
www.youtube.com/watch?v=7PpXd-bsBo0&feature=email


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Nice!

I still wish you hadn't sold Fida.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Nice!
> 
> I still wish you hadn't sold Fida.


Was not easy to do, but Bridgita takes really good care of her!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

I know, I know. You had to. That whole litter turned out so good though... 

Do you have any recent updates about Carna's pups?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

2 are with the Police so won't here much about them. Others are doing well, my brother in law trained his female today and she did really nice!


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

I'll get some video of Cahira tomorrow. The same guy who owns Boker owns Cvarka as well!


----------



## Anna Kasho (Jan 16, 2008)

Looking forward to seeing the vids. 

That guy must really like your dogs, I'm sure you're happy knowing they're both in good hands


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Anna Kasho said:


> Looking forward to seeing the vids.
> 
> That guy must really like your dogs, I'm sure you're happy knowing they're both in good hands


Yeah Anna, he treats his dogs really well. He also makes the treadmills but that is not his primary business. Ivan asked him to start coming down with Boker once a month so hopefully he will follow through and stick with SCH.


----------



## Dave Martin (Aug 11, 2010)

He looks good, Tim. Needs some work staying clean but not a bad problem to have. Was that at Ivan's seminar in PA this weekend?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Dave Martin said:


> He looks good, Tim. Needs some work staying clean but not a bad problem to have. Was that at Ivan's seminar in PA this weekend?


Yes that was in PA. The dog has never done a bark and hold Ivan invited the guy up there to see Boker. The guy has only had Boker for a few months and was dabbling with bite suits and biting in general. Not a whole lot of training on the dog but it had a good start with Kristina Senters


----------



## eric squires (Oct 16, 2008)

Hey Tim isn't that guy that has him in my neck of the woods?He is the guy that makes the treadmills?


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

eric squires said:


> Hey Tim isn't that guy that has him in my neck of the woods?He is the guy that makes the treadmills?


Yes and Yes


----------



## Beth Rood (Jun 20, 2009)

I have a litter by Boker and I can tell you they are some good pups. Boker is super nice and really passes on good drive and nerves to his pups!

Beth


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Beth Rood said:


> I have a litter by Boker and I can tell you they are some good pups. Boker is super nice and really passes on good drive and nerves to his pups!
> 
> Beth


That's good to hear!
I will use one of 4males off that Breeding to my female Carna.
How many pups did you have?


----------



## Drew Peirce (Nov 16, 2006)

is he even 2 years old yet? (boker)


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Drew Peirce said:


> is he even 2 years old yet? (boker)


Turned 2 last month


----------



## Beth Rood (Jun 20, 2009)

Timothy Stacy said:


> That's good to hear!
> I will use one of 4males off that Breeding to my female Carna.
> How many pups did you have?


We had 8 pups but lost 3 in the first week. 3 are in working homes, 1 is in a pet home, and 1 is for sale. Very nice pups with great drives and spectacular temperament. 

Beth


----------

